# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Nokia ca-42 / dku-5 kabeļa lietošana priekš atmela?

## midix

Gribēju jau pirkt kabeli USB->COM, bet nenopirku - pirmkārt, uz vietas tādu nebija, jāpasūta no Rīgas. Otrkārt - neiebraucu bišķi par rs232 un TTL līmeņiem - tiem USB-> COM kabeļiem izejā tātad nav TTL un vajag vēl papildus MAX232 likt?

Pagoogļojot par USB TTL serial atradu rakstus par manu iemīļoto   ::   WL500 Premium rūteri
http://www.neophob.com/serendipity/inde ... nsole.html
un
http://www.neolics.com/pdfs/dku-5.pdf
un atcerējos, ka man mētājas vecais Nokia 3220 kabelis CA-42 alias DKU-5, par kuru Internetā saka, ka atšķirībā no tīri USB-iskā DKU-2, piektajam DKU ir iekšā konverteris USB->TTL.
Bet sliktā ziņa, ka ir atšķirība starp CA-42 un DKU-5:  


> The CA-42 cable is not detected by the PC unless the phone is connected to the other end.


  un tā kā man ir CA-42, tad sanāk, ka tas konverteris nestrādās bez telefona (laikam jau tā ir draiveru problēma, nevis dzelžu)? Varbūt kāds ir mēģinājis CA-42 (jeb citu, viegli dabūjamu mobilā kabeli) ar AVR? Otrs - kā ar spriegumiem - ja AVR man uz 5V, kā tas vads tur darbojas  - ar 3.3V vai 5V? Būs jāpamēra. Nez tikai, ja tas domāts 3.3 V līmenim, kā tad man tos RX/TX salāgot? Ar pāris tranzistoriem varētu? Atradu tādu variantu 
http://www.nxp.com/products/interface_c ... mgk879.jpg
bet nav tāda veida tranzistoru   :: 
Laikam mēģināšu kā te viewtopic.php?f=24&t=2920&p=30985 rakstīja   ::

----------


## midix

Papētīju to kabeli tuvāk. Nav oriģinālais Nokia, jo virsū nav minēts nekas (atšķirībā no http://europe.nokia.com/A4144937 redzamajām bildītēm, bet ļoti līdzīgs zilajam). Pagoogļojot secināju, ka tautai ir daudz problēmu bijis ar IOGear ražotajiem CA-42 kloniem, bet šis laikam nav no tiem. Man ar Nokia 3220 telefonu problēmu nebija, bet Nokia oriģinālie draiveri šim neder. Vēl te:
http://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/Cables
uzzināju, ka čipi iekšā var būt nu ļoti dažādi. Tā kā no Windows neatradu ērtu veidu, kā noteikt čipu, jo Device Managerā uzrādījās kā "Nokia CA-42 USB" ar ID USB\Vid_10b5&Pid_ac70
 (čipam ir EPROM, kurā var iešūt da jebkādu HW ID), ielādēju virtuālo VMWare ar Ubuntu, pieslēdzu vadu, palaidu terminālī lsusb un ieguvu sekojošo:



> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 10b5:ac70 Comodo (PLX?) 
> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0e0f:0002  
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub


 (  ::   vispār to pašu varēju izkost no Windows HW ID, bet uzreiz neapķēros).
Dīvaini, ka VMWare un Linux to uzskata par kaut kādu Comodo device, laikam HW ID līdzīgi. 

gnokii kabeļu lapā atrodu 10b5:ac70 identifikatoru - atbilst čipam cp2101. Meklēju datasheetu un:
http://www.mcu430.cn/upfiles/CP2101.pdf
specene saka:
Voltage on any I/O Pin or /RST with respect to GND MAX 5.8 V

Uhh, un tikai vēlāk ienāca apskatīt, kas tad ir iekšā draiveros, kuri nāca kopā ar vadu   ::  . Te nu ir: C:\Program Files\SiLabs\MCU\CP2101. Tātad, tiešām CP2101. Bet ražotājs uzrādās nevis tas, kas atrastajā pdfā, bet SiliconLabs. Meklēju citu pdf:
https://www.silabs.com/pages/DownloadDo ... cp2102.pdf
tas jau ir bišķi labāk, bet nekas nav minēts par toleranci, tikai skaidrs, ka iekšēji viss notiek uz 3.3V.
Pa ceļam uzdūros uz tāda:
http://www.siphec.com/item/ATm128-UC-TB.html
Urā! ATmega128 ar CP2101 čipu priekš USB. Tātad, tam vadam IR jāiet principā, ja vien tas čips nav ieslēgts kaut kādā nestandarta veidā. 
Nokačāju SiLabs jaunākos Virtual COM draiverus, pēc HW ID uzhakošanas inf failā (jo vada ražotājs tos bija EPROMā uz savējiem uzlicis) draiveri uzlikās normāli, parādījās jauns COM ports.
Lasot Atmega168 speceni:



> 26.6 2-wire Serial Interface Characteristics
> Symbol Parameter Condition Min Max Units
> VIL Input Low-voltage -0.5 0.3 VCC V
> VIH Input High-voltage 0.7 VCC VCC + 0.5 V


 kas laikam nozīmē, ka serial ieejā priekš "augsta līmeņa" signāla jābūt vismaz 0.7*5V = 3,5V 
bet tas kabelis to nedod, tātad vajag nobīdīt kaut kā uz augšu? Savukārt ārā šis bliezīs visus 5V barošanas? Hmm... dažas lapas saka, ka viņu moduļi uz CP2101 bāzētie ir 5V tolerant. Cerēsim, ka arī kabelī tā ir. Tad tikai varbūt jāpastumj izeja no kabeļa uz augšu, ja nepietiks priekš Atmegas.
Pašlaik jāpabeidz reverse-engineer vadu izvietojumu kabelim un tad notestēt ar COM termināļa programmu.

Pievienots vēlāk:
Vads notestēts ar HyperTerminal, strādā - atradu RX un TX, savienoju un saņēmu terminālī atpakaļ ievadītos simbolus (eho, protams, bija izslēgts   ::  ).

----------

